# Is a microwave wall mount necessary?



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

You have it backwards. The wall mount holds the weight. The bolts are for keeping it from tilting and do contribute to holding a bit a weight.
Follow the mounting procedures and locate and install the mounting frame onto the studs. There is a special drill bit for drilling through ceramic tile.
Don't even try to mount it in an area of the wall that does not have a stud behind it. It won't last.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

The wall bracket is DEFINITELY needed. As stated it holds the majority of the weight and needs to have at least one screw into a stud.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

yep, just to reiterate, the wall mount is necessary. The wall mount is thin and seemingly flimsy but when you mount it flush against the wall it becomes much more substantial and bears most of the weight of hte appliance


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

OP...
As Sir Charles would say .... "You just made my FIVE".....


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Shpigford,
To drill cleanly through tile, simply tap a pointed punch where you're going to drill (to keep the bit from skipping) and drill through it with a masonry bit slightly larger than the lag bolt.
Measure over from a corner to find the 16" stud centers, or use a magnetic stud finder.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

shpigford, IF we presume at least half *ssed installers, open the adjacent cabinets and find the screws holding them, you can figure your 16" centers from them.


----------

